# Does your child drinks water?



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

I ask because Jack only drinks milk and juice all day long, lots of it. I've tried giving him water a couple of times to create the habit, but he refuses to drink it and gets MAD! I know both juice and milk have a lot of vitamins and nutrients, water doesnt have, but I also get worried about the amount of sugar he's consuming.

So I was just curious, do your kids drink water? Do they like it?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes. My youngest (15 months old) has had ONLY breastmilk and water (and juice when he's swiped Alexander's without me noticing) to drink.

My oldest (3 years old) didn't have juice or milk (rice milk because he's allergic to milk) until he was closer to 2. Water is the best thing for them after breastmilk, in my opinion.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Breastmilk and water. Juice is not an option in our home. Once in a great while we have it, but look at it as a treat.

I used to nanny and the girl became addicted to juice. It's possible b/c of the high amount of sugar. We started watering it down...just a little at first but then so that it was almost all water. We didn't let her see us do it. Maybe you could try and do that to help make the transition.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

My kids mostly drink water with the occasional (once a week?) juice, soda or other sugary beverage. Two of mine drink milk but not more than one cup a day and sometimes none at all. It's really something you want to start as early as possible. The best way would be to stop offering juice except for maybe at one meal. When he is thirsty enough he will take the water. Maybe get him a special water cup, something he likes or helps pick out.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I was lucky, my daughter was always a good water drinker.

Plus from the start I watered down her juice so she never knew the difference. If you aren't already doing that you can do it very slowly so he gets used to it. Add the water to the juice bottle, so when you take it out of the fridge he doesn't see you add the water.....

My daughter is older now (3 1/2) so she understands better now when I say what her choices are. If she's had enough juice, she knows it's milk or water.

The right water bottle helps too, if she gets to pick it out she's more likely to drink from it. Also she thinks it's a big deal to drink from a grownup bottle (sports bottle cap) I would let her do that supervised.

Good luck, I know it's frustrating when they don't want what is important for them to have!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My dd will drink breast milk in a sippy only. It is becoming a problem. I want to stop EPing already! I can sometimes get her to drink cow milk, but she will NOT drink water or juice.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes almost exclusively. They have juice or milk maybe once a week. Even 100% juice should be really limited.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

at 12 mos., DS refuses breast milk from any source other than the tap. He drinks water at daycare (lots compared to other children), and at home in his sippy with meals. He also loves Perrier (best from the green bottle, but will also drink it in his sippy)







:
.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, tons. They both get a cup of watered down juice in the morning, then its milk (or rice milk for my youngest) with meals and water the rest of the time. We've watered down juice from the beginning and limit it so they don't know any different.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 7 year old and a 12 year old, and they both were breastfed, and when that ended we went straight to water.

We do juice as a treat- it's not a beverage here. If you're thirsty you need water, that's how it works here.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter only seems interested in water. She occasionally has juice at someone else's house, but doesn't care for it much, and when I've had it here she hasn't wanted it. So we just stick with water.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

my 2 year old son has only water and breastmilk.. sometimes a fermented drink called bionade, shared with me..


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When my kids were infants, I gave them sips of water from my glass (with help of course!) When solids were introduced, they had a cup of water on the high chair tray. When we're out and about, I always have a water bottle with me and share it with the baby as needed (now I sometimes share with my big kids and sometimes pack extras for them.)

Juice was always an occasional treat- the only one who got it as an infant was DS, and then it was almost always watered down, and never more than 4oz per day (often only 1oz or 2oz per day). If he got a 4oz bottle of undiluted juice, that was IT for the day- only breastmilk or water was offered later!

I never let my kids get into the "juice habit" and every single one of them enjoys plain water. It's much harder to change habits once they've been developed, but it still can be done. How old is your son and just how much juice is he drinking per day? I'd have different advice if he's 15mo or if he's 3yo.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep - dd had breastmilk and then milk and water. She's never had juice. She will soon I'm sure (don't know how long I can hold off other people), but it will be watered down and considered a treat. I do think real fruit juice is better than pop and such, but if she wants fruit she can eat an orange/apple, and if she's thirsty she can have water or milk. That's our house, anyway!


----------



## kneedeepnkidz (Jul 24, 2006)

Lots and lots of water. They also have the occasional soda and very rarely juice. They never had juice as babies. Better to have water and fruit. And they know that water quenches thirst and will often refuse anything else when they are really thirsty.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My son has a few cups of rice milk a day, and everyone gets 1 glass of juice (maybe 1/3c measurement cup) a couple days a week. Other than that they drink water. They are 13, 12, 10.5 and 2.5. My LO is only gets breastmilk because she is 6 months old.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, my dd does occasionally have soda. I didn't think of that because it doesn't come up often. Sometimes when we go out to eat, she'll ask for soda, and it isn't something she gets often enough to cause health problems so we generally let her have it the few times she asks.


----------



## Indigo73 (Aug 2, 2002)

My DS is 6 he has a cup or two of rice milk with meals but he usually heads for the water filter all day long. Juice isn't exactly a treat but a few times a week thing. We get unsweetened juices and don't have an issue with him drinking it because it's near impossible to get 5 - 6 freggie servings a day with our schedules.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds mostly drank water. He would only want juice if he was hungry. And I gave it to him whenever he wanted. I just made sure it was organic since it was apple juice and apples are one of the most pesticide contaminated fruits. Ds was never much of an eater so I was happy with any step away from being exclusively breastfed, lol. He noticed if I watered it down beyond 1/8 water. He also noticed if the water wasn't filtered. If the water was funny tasting (tap water), he wouldn't drink it. Maybe ice would make water more interesting, crush it or put it in a lidded sippy if choking is a concern.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

My DD only drinks breastmilk and water. Occasional fennel tea or other natural tea. She has never had juice and will never for as long as I can help it. She is intollerant to dairy so will not be drinking milk anytime soon.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, DS drinks breastmilk, Rice milk (rarely, now that I'm not working) and water. He loves water in a sippy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
My dd will drink breast milk in a sippy only. It is becoming a problem. I want to stop EPing already! I can sometimes get her to drink cow milk, but she will NOT drink water or juice.









Wow!

































































I just looked at your sig, your DD is almost 3yo! My hat is off to you!


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Jack is about to turn three in a week. He just doesnt drink water and I think is because neither of his parents have ever tried to introduce it to him.
We do water down the juice we give him (maybe I should try watering it down a little more everytime) and give him only 2 bottles a day when we do, but he drinks SO MUCH milk. And Im talking a loooot, over 1/2 a gallon everyday.
I really dont think that's good, no wonder he's so hyperactive. With all the sugar and the calories that he consumes only from his drinks, I tried talking to his mom about this, but she was entirely different to what I was saying. It's kinda frustrating at times.

I think he should have maybe milk with his meals and juice like you guys said as a treat, then the rest water, but considering he's only with us half the week, it'll be extremely difficult for me to make those changes, if his mom is not in the same page as me. But it'll try. Im glad I asked you guys, because it certainly didnt seem good to me.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
My ds mostly drank water. He would only want juice if he was hungry. And I gave it to him whenever he wanted. I just made sure it was organic since it was apple juice and apples are one of the most pesticide contaminated fruits. Ds was never much of an eater so I was happy with any step away from being exclusively breastfed, lol. He noticed if I watered it down beyond 1/8 water. He also noticed if the water wasn't filtered. If the water was funny tasting (tap water), he wouldn't drink it. Maybe ice would make water more interesting, crush it or put it in a lidded sippy if choking is a concern.

I use filtered water. Im like your son, wont drink the water if it tastes funny. My boyfriend always makes fun of me because of this. Ill try the ice thing, I remember thinking of ice as such a fun phenomenon as a kid, maybe Jack will be the same way.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Breastmilk and water. Juice is not an option in our home. Once in a great while we have it, but look at it as a treat.









:


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Almost exclusively. Occasionally (0-3x/week) as a treat I will let them have some juice, but it's usually water or tea around here.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

My dd (8) gets 1 to 2 cups of milk a day.
After that she can have juice or water as she chooses. If she was going overboard on juice I'd set limits there too.

We filter our water and dd prefers ice water.

http://www.mypyramid.gov/mypyramid/index.aspx


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

99% they drink water. Occasionally, they drink other things. Juice is very rare.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auraji* 
I use filtered water. Im like your son, wont drink the water if it tastes funny..

I'm very fussy too. I can't stand water out of a plastic bottle because I am sure I can taste plastic. LOL. It's just my imagination, but still.


----------



## JamieBrewHa (Jul 2, 2007)

DS has never had juice and I have no intention of introducing it. Water and breastmilk is it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. We didn't offer juice regularly- a once in awhile thing- and dd doesn't like it. We didn't offer cow's milk until around 18 months. She drinks probably an average of 4oz a day.

Chocolate milk once in awhile as a treat.

Otherwise it's water.

-Angela


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

I keep a nalgene water bottle (the toddler one) around with water in it at all times, and DS (3) usually empties it 2-3x a day.
He does drink some juice. I buy a big container of naked's 'green machine' every week, and he drinks through that.

He'd be just as likely to take water as the juice, though, if you asked him.

Oh, and only cows milk rarely.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, they drink water about 75% of the time and it's what goes with them in the lunch boxes to school. They like it


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD is 25 months and only ever has milk or water. Mostly water. Until 13 months or so only BM and water. We intro'd cow's milk at 13 months, and she drank mostly BM and water, some cow milk. She weaned to cow's milk at 19.5 months old when I was about 6 weeks PG, I think the taste changed and my supply dipped.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

DD is just over 3 and drinks quite a bit of water. We just intro'd juice recently, as we didn't want to create the habit! For the most part she drinks rice milk and water, and maybe 2-3 times a week she has juice?!


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

They drink water all day long as much as they want. DD2 is also still nursing. I allow milk with meals, but I limit that to a small glass. Juice is always watered down, but it is very rare that they get it. It is mostly only at my parents' house. DD2 walks in the door there and immediately asks for it knowing they will never deny it to her. That's a whole other issue though.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, he drinks water. DS is weaned so no milk at all for him. I did give him a few sips of rice milk once and he loved it, but I don't make a habit of it.

Juice is normally not in our house. He has occasionally had juice, but it's a rarity and if he were to refuse water after having juice I wouldn't allow anymore juice.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auraji* 
Jack is about to turn three in a week. He just doesnt drink water and I think is because neither of his parents have ever tried to introduce it to him.
We do water down the juice we give him (maybe I should try watering it down a little more everytime) and give him only 2 bottles a day when we do, but he drinks SO MUCH milk. And Im talking a loooot, over 1/2 a gallon everyday.
I really dont think that's good, no wonder he's so hyperactive. With all the sugar and the calories that he consumes only from his drinks, I tried talking to his mom about this, but she was entirely different to what I was saying. It's kinda frustrating at times.

I think he should have maybe milk with his meals and juice like you guys said as a treat, then the rest water, but considering he's only with us half the week, it'll be extremely difficult for me to make those changes, if his mom is not in the same page as me. But it'll try. Im glad I asked you guys, because it certainly didnt seem good to me.

You do need to be careful about the amount of milk your child is consuming. Milk can hinder the body's ability to absorb iron, therefore making it anemic.

http://members.tripod.com/~josquin/milk.htm
http://www.drpaul.com/library/MILK.html


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

dd is 3. I took her off of liquid milk completely at age 2 because she had horrid sinus infections from it. She gets her dairy from yogurt, cheese, and such instead. She will have juice or other fruit based drinks once every other month or so. I give that to her in a regular cup because she tends to drink less that way. it was hard to transition from milk to water at first but i had to so she eventually stopped resisting. Honestly, it took a solid month of refuseing to give her ANY milk before she got over it. I'm a cold turkey kind of person so thats how it went. Juice isn't nessesary for kids... or adults (although I personally love it). We can get the vitamins and nutrients much for efficiently from raw fruits and veggies.

So for the last year, aside from the occasional drink of juice at home or lemonaid at a resturant dd only drinks water... and she drinks A LOT OF IT! She now loves it and probably downs 80oz per day (which also means she pees a lot too







).

When I went off of soda cold turkey around the age 19 I hated water but, now I crave it and love the quench of nice cold agua. It's all about reprogramming your tastebuds, and it takes time. Stick with it. While babies need calories and nutrients from liquid, toddlers and up can aquire them from solids just fine. Remember that as a child ages they require water in their diet. Water that simply can't be aquired from foods alone or watered down juice or milk. There is no magic age for that but, I think my dd has benifited in the last year from her high water intake.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Water is the only beverage I offer all the time, other then breast milk for the nursling.







Juice isn't something that I always keep in the house, neither one of my girls have ever been crazy about cow's milk, they drink it, but not often. When I started introducing a sippy it only has water in it for a long time. DD2 just recently discovered that juice exists and she will be two next week.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

DS is almost 4.5 and only does water 99% of the time. Second to breast milk and sometimes caf-free, home brewed, iced tea.

We don't ever have juice at home and he doesn't like cow's milk (except for the rare treat of a chocolate milk) so he gets his calcium from cheese.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my ds is one, and besides breastmilk, he usually just has water. sometimes i give him watered down juice, or he'll have some of our iced tea, but we drink it unsweetened, so i dont worry about that so much


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
You do need to be careful about the amount of milk your child is consuming. Milk can hinder the body's ability to absorb iron, therefore making it anemic.

http://members.tripod.com/~josquin/milk.htm
http://www.drpaul.com/library/MILK.html

I just had a horrible argument with my boyfriend about the giving water to Jack. He thought I was attacking him and was all like he doesnt drink water, I rarely drink water (he also has one of the worst diets I ever seen, he's very skinny though) and never drank water as a kid. Everything I said seemed to be "wrong" and there was no reason for him to not drink so much milk and juice, because he's healthy. I kept explaining, but I gave up, because it was just turning into something else and the conversation got pretty nasty.
I just said is your son, Im telling you something because Im concerned about his well being and I want what's best for him as Im sure you do too, but I dont know how from me trying to give water to him and do something good, it turned into this. We'll do whatever you want, when we have our baby (Im pregnant) things will be different. That I try to give my opinion of what I think is best, but I dont feel comfortable about telling him what to do when Jack is not my son, those are suggestions, but that when we have our baby, it wont be the same way and is not that I dont care about Jack like he wasnt my own kid, but I dont know how something so simple could turn into such a negative conversation.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Both of my kids drink water and love it. My younger child drinks milk maybe 4 or 5 times a week (approx a cup). My oldest isn't really crazy about milk and might drink it once or twice a week.

We never have soda in the house and only on rare occasions have juice. If we have juice the vast majority of the time they ask for water anyway. They never had juice as babies and it's never been offered regularly.


----------



## aschmied (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely. I have never offered juice. If someone else offers my DD juice now (at 3.5) she may have it, watered down a LOT. DS (11 mo) will not be allowed juice at all until at least 2, as she was. My kids LOVE water. I remember one day when DD was playing at a friends house, and said she was thirsty. The friend's mom offered her milk. DD, who was really very thirsty, started whining how she didn't want MILK she wanted WATER. She said (whining) "I LOVE water! It tastes the BEST!" She was just shy of 3.

DS also adores water. Of course, right now his favorite game with water is to pull some into his mouth and dribble it down his front, but hey.









I drink water almost exclusively. I have a mug of tea once a week. About once a month I'll have a soda. I think this is a big part of it. Water's just what one drinks around here!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I've got one kiddo who loves water and the other who won't drink it no matter what.

I really think this is at least as much about individual kids as much as it is about what is offered.

For no water kiddo I water down his other drinks--we're at over 1/2 water now though I didn't start that way.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

My big guy drinks organic oj (about 6 oz with breakfast) and milk with dinner and water all through out the day.

Maybe if you assigned juice to a meal (like breakfast or lunch) and then said all the snacks had to be water??

It's a hard habit to break, J had 50% watered down juice (at least) up until he was 4 yrs old.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

We don't drink any juice at home. DS has a glass at daycare, but that's it. During the day he always has a sippy with water in it and will drink out of it quite a bit. He loves to drink out of our glasses as well. Milk is reserved for meals.

He does love Gatorade though and he sees a bottle he will bring it to us so we can give him a sip. I swear he would drink the whole bottle if we let him!


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, all of my kids drink water. All of them were breastfed and got water in a straw cup from around 7 months up. They do love juice and cooldrink, but they prefer water when they're thirsty.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

5yo ds drinks water; rarely drinks milk and there are many days without juice and if he does have juice it is no more than 1 cup a day. 10mo dd gets water occasionally in a sippy cup just for fun play.

I have noticed that my friends that let their kids have constant juice are kids that won't drink water and also don't eat a variety of foods. Not sure if this is common or just the kids I know. They fill up on juice!


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherimoya* 

I have noticed that my friends that let their kids have constant juice are kids that won't drink water and also don't eat a variety of foods. Not sure if this is common or just the kids I know. They fill up on juice!

That sounds like Jack. I one day went to the store with his mom, because I saw that he always ate the same things (not the healthiest of things) and rarely finished his meals. How can he when he drinks milk and juice ALL day long?
And I went with here to see what she gets for Jack, all she showed me were frozen foods, not the healthy options, toaster strudels, frozen pizzas, frozen chicken nuggets, hot dogs, those pillsbury croissants, mac & cheese. I mean I dont think it's wrong if he eats these things sometimes, but that's his diet. The only healthy things she showed me he liked were bananas and yogurt, which I already knew, because I always get them.
I've tried making him fruit salads, all colorful and fun, but no success. I make him pasta and I get the whole wheat kind, brown rice, I get vegetarian chicken nuggets and hot dogs, make him whole wheat pita pizzas, sneak veggies in his meals, but Im the only one who does, so it makes it harder for me to make any big changes.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

15 month olds-only water (and nursing)
5 year old- water and juice 2-4X a week. Never milk.
8 year old-tons of water, juice 2-4 X week, milk daily with evening meal and on cereals.

As a family we drink one carton (one of the frozen concentrates made up diluted) each week. When it is gone it is gone.

We will have OJ at thanksgiving and christmas and a gallon of cider at some point in the fall.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Could you try portioning out his milk and juice and letting him know that once he drinks it all, that's it for the day? Like pour milk into 3 sippy cups and juice into 1 sippy cup and put them all on a refrigerator shelf that he can reach, and then say that he can choose when to drink those drinks, but once they're gone it's just water for the rest of the day?

Although I suppose your major hurdle is that your DH isn't on the same page as you regarding the juice consumption -- I wish I had an easy answer for that part -- it must be hard.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Juice is never offered in our house. My youngest likes it, so will choose it if we're at a party, but otherwise, doesn't have it. He also likes milk, and has a small glass of milk maybe 5xweek. The others never drink milk or juice, only water.

I'd break the juice habit asap. Try watering it down, until it's water. This is something I'd stand firm on - juice is awful for teeth and pretty worthless for diet. I'd also limit cows milk to a very small amount daily. The common belief that a lot of cows milk is good for you is well programmed into Americans through great marketing, but is false. I prefer my kids to eat an organic yoghurt with fruit rather than drink milk.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Could you try portioning out his milk and juice and letting him know that once he drinks it all, that's it for the day? Like pour milk into 3 sippy cups and juice into 1 sippy cup and put them all on a refrigerator shelf that he can reach, and then say that he can choose when to drink those drinks, but once they're gone it's just water for the rest of the day?

Although I suppose your major hurdle is that your DH isn't on the same page as you regarding the juice consumption -- I wish I had an easy answer for that part -- it must be hard.

That's a great idea, but for it to work it needs consistency. I can do that during the day, but if my DH comes from work and he cries and ask for milk, he will give it to him, because he doesnt think like me, neither does his mom. It's really hard, because Im probably the person that spends more time with him, but at the same time I feel like I have no voice when it comes about how to take care of him.


----------



## wrkngMAMA (Oct 16, 2008)

Auraji said:


> but considering he's only with us half the week, it'll be extremely difficult for me to make those changes, if his mom is not in the same page as me.QUOTE]
> 
> You'd be surprised how easily kids adapt to different rules at one house or another (once those rules are established). Kids transition easily (at least mine does). Once he's home from dad's, it usually takes one kind but firm example of one rule or another and then he just falls back into "mom's house" routine. I would try transitioning slowly (with watering down the juice and only offering milk at meal times). When he realizes that his juice tastes different, there might be some resistance but it's ok to be firm. At almost three, my ds understands when I offer him "x or nothing" that that's it. If he's really thirsty/ hungry he takes it and if not, he doesn't. (He'd _live_ off of peanut butter sandwiches if I let him!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

My kids, who are 1 and 2, drink only water or rice milk. They have never had juice, ever. They LOVE water, and of course they love milk.


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auraji* 
I've tried making him fruit salads, all colorful and fun, but no success. I make him pasta and I get the whole wheat kind, brown rice, I get vegetarian chicken nuggets and hot dogs, make him whole wheat pita pizzas, sneak veggies in his meals, but Im the only one who does, so it makes it harder for me to make any big changes.

Have you tried having him help you make the food. I've noticed that ds is more likley to eat something if he helps prepare and cook it. I read that somewhere. hope if helps if you haven't already tried it. Maybe you could also talk about what foods make our bodies feel good and what foods make our bodies feel bad. I read this in Dr. Sears Successful Child book (i think =) ) And i really like how they word it. For me i really like to eat ice cream or chocolate brownies, but i always feel sick right after, ya know. although sometimes it just worth it! =)

My heart goes out to you that sounds like a very difficult situation. But at least you know that he is getting healthy alternatives from you if noone else and one day it might rub off. I think you'll have more of an influence than you think. Best of luck to you.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, that's almost all he drinks. He will drink 1-3 small cups of orange juice each week but other than that, it's water all day long.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes. Water is the only thing served at meals at our house. (ds and dh don't drink milk, dd gets hers at other times of the day and eats lots of cheese.)

I don't like juice because it's empty calories and has too much sugar. We went through a period where we had juice and it wasn't good. Now, sometimes I'll do orange juice. We buy apple juice for a treat or when we're traveling (juice packs). We went out to eat today and dd had juice there.

Try watering the juice down. If it's apple juice you can go 50/50 water/juice. (I actually prefer apple juice that way.) If you want to wean him off of it, start going 75/25 or more. That's what we did when dd's juice habit go out of hand.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

DD drinks mostly water. I think she just got used to it. I carried a water bottle with me everywhere when I was nursing her because I got dehydrated so easily. She took sips from that. Now she loves water!


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

DS had only had breastmilk and water up until a few months ago. I've been giving him a bit of green smoothie because he's been pickier about eating veggies lately.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My DD will drink milk juice even soda but her most comon drink and one shes will ask for more than anything else is water. SHe drinks water with breakfast (even if shes has milk in her cereal) at lunch I do pack a milk or juice in her lunch but she also brings a water bottle she goes through the entire thing and a refill according to her teacher and drinks water with dinner. If we actually go out to eat someplace with a waiter we do allow her to order a soda its a big deal and a rare occurance so she ussually does. but yea lots of water.
WIth the exception of like cereal and milk or milk based foods I don't think I ever fed my DD milk (regular soy almond rice ect) untill she fully weaned if I did it wasn't much.. SHe weaned at 4.
Deanna


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

My son (3) only drinks water and milk at home - about 1-ish cup of milk a day and the rest water. At school he has a juice about twice a week.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Once in a great while we have it, but look at it as a treat.

Same here. When DD does get to drink juice, I delay it til the end of her meal to make sure had a chance to eat the food I make.

My mother is a dietitian and does Head Start work on occasion. She says that when juice is a over-used (more than a couple servings per day) there is a huge chance the child is also suffering from Malnutrition (anemia or worse), even if the child appears normal or even overweight. Kids are less likely to eat real food if they are satisfied from juice.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Killian only gets milk and water. He gets a cup of milk in the morning and before bed and water the rest of the day. Juice has never been an option.

Oh and I just re-read your question. Yes, he does like water.


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

Spencer LOVES water! He always wants fresh water from the fridge (filtered) in his sippy cup. He will occasionally ask for milk with a meal, but only drinks a couple of ounces. However, he would live on apple juice if we'd let him - so we don't. If we do have juice, he gets no more than 4 ounces in his cup, typically with a meal, and when it's gone, that's it. No more for the day!

On the rare occasion that we go out to eat, we do order juice for him or lemonade, which is the closest he's ever gotten to a soda. (With the exception of sneaking a sip from a cup or can, which is very rare.)


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

My 2 year old drinks breastmilk (straight from the tap!) or water with "ishe" (the way she says ice!). I'd prefer she drank it room temp like it comes out of our filtered water tap, but she loves to shake the ice in her cup until it melts and it keeps her interest in the water. During the day when she's at my parents, my dad sometimes gives her one small cup of half juice half water. I'd rather she didn't have that, but you pick your battles and it's not worth arguing with him over!

We take a water bottle everywhere we go so she always has access to water. Our older one takes a water bottle to school and drinks it there, then refills at home and drinks another one in the evening.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Water is the main thing they drink.

We rarely do juice here.

Mylee also drinks breast milk.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Our boys only drink water. Rarely do they have juice when we are out or for a treat. We use a ceramic water dispenser with the large water jugs because our house is 120 years old and the pipes are rusty ( and we have the original ceramic pipe system on our road and everyone regularly gets " bubblegut" from the water). We keep a communal water glass on the counter beside the dispenser and a couple of other water glasses get left around the house through the day so the boys just drink when they see it or get thirsty. I also leave a pot of herbal tea or infusion on the table through the chilly months so that we can have something warm if we would like. The boys love tea as well! This has helped us drink more water and get our fluids.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Water only. Dd2 nurses 1x a day. They're not big on cow's milk. Juice is a big treat around here.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

My dd is 8 and has always been a very good water drinker. Water is her drink of choice but she does drink other things.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

my DD looooooves water. she asks for it at least 2-3 times a day. she doesn't like juice, and I never buy it. she drinks milk (and milk substitutes now that we're cf) and water only.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

Water is Ds's 6 main drink. He drinks orange juice with breakfast and then water the rest of the day. That is what he wants. He does not like any juice other then OJ and he only is willing to drink that at breakfast. He will drink pink lemonade on occasion.


----------



## lobster_mom (Sep 5, 2008)

My kids drink about 60% water, 30% milk, and 10% other (juice, horchata, whatever).


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just milk and water at home. Probably some juice at school.

And of course some diet rootbeer or orange soda when they're with their dad.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes - they both drink lots of water. We don't keep juice in the house so it is rare that they have it. Their options in the house are water or milk. My DS even likes water with lemon and lime in it so he sometimes has that.

They drink a soda outside of the house maybe 1-2x per week. And my DD has a cup of juice at preschool 2x per week.

Other than that it is water or milk.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

you say he is almost 3. i know what my friend did at her dc is get those water dispensers - pot on a wooden rack with filtered gallon waterbottles and little wax paper cups. the tiny what two or 4 ounce cups. she did have to deal with accidents initially (as they figured out how to work teh tap), but she got all her kids starting at 2 onwards to drink water.

http://www.amazon.com/Porcelain-Wate.../dp/B0006Q3PVE


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh yes, tons and tons of water.

We only do milk, water and juice. I even watered down the juice half and half until they were 6.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My kids drink water almost exclusively. I actually discourage juice and milk, as I don't believe either one is any good for you. If you only have water available, that's what he will drink. I also always have a bottle of water in the car.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

DD drinks water all the time.. Probably 2-3 tall glasses of water a day, if we aren't out doing stuff then she drinks more. When we are out to eat we will ask for them to put water in whatever child's cup they use so that she will think she is getting what the other kids are (we usually only go out with other families). When DH is home and has juice (he hates water, rarely drinks it), he will put maybe a teaspoon into her cup so she doesn't cry. Thats usually only 1-2 times a week. Once in a great while she will have some milk. She still breastfeeds 6-7 times a day but its more for comfort than milk.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

DD (2.5) will drink water just as soon as she'll drink anything else. Sometimes she asks for water.







She does get juice/milk every once in awhile, but hasn't been drinking as much of those lately.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

mine drink a lot of water-no juice (they're five and eight.)


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2005)

I noticed yesterday that I had gotten out of my routine of 1 cup of milk a day and then 1 - 2 cups of 1/2 juice and 1/2 water, (only at meal times) and all water in between meals. We are on WIC and since I have a 2 & 3 yr old we have sooo much milk to get through before it expires or our vouchers expire. So, I didn't realize that one of the reasons why my children aren't hungry at meal times might be because they are drinking milk and juice in between meals and water only when we leave the house.
So I'm going back to my old regimen of Milk or juice at breakfast, juice at lunch and milk or juice at dinner with water in between. Maybe they'll start eating again.

I forgot to add that they do like water, but sometimes will request that I give them juice instead and mildly protest if I don't. But usually they never give me trouble. They don't request water, though, unless they see a water fountain.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

my fist is the only on who got milk or juice so yes, they drink water almost exclusively. they occaisionally get juice (diluted) with a meal or when I am pushing fluids or as a treat.

I would ecommending diluting you childs juice. also always offer water first. i restict juice and milk to meals and to the table.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
you say he is almost 3. i know what my friend did at her dc is get those water dispensers - pot on a wooden rack with filtered gallon waterbottles and little wax paper cups. the tiny what two or 4 ounce cups. she did have to deal with accidents initially (as they figured out how to work teh tap), but she got all her kids starting at 2 onwards to drink water.

http://www.amazon.com/Porcelain-Wate.../dp/B0006Q3PVE

That is exactly what we have. I love it. Like I said above, we got ours out of nessesity because of crummy water pipes... but this has been a great option for us. They have one at our grocery store and that was where we got the idea. We used the square water jugs with a spout just sitting on the counter for a long while. The ceramic setup is pricy but much more attractive in my opinion1 We have a nice trailing plant that we have on top of the jug that hides the plastic quite effectively! You can actually fill the ceramic portion with water without using the jugs to completely avoid the pastic. You can purchase a ceramic lid to go on top. Ours is the natural colour of those antique crocks and I really like it!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

That is all my 2.5 year old drinks except for his one cup (roughly 6 oz) of calcium fortified orange juice that he gets in the mornings after his breakfast. He hates milk (hence the calcium fort. oj) and self weaned at 14.5 months old. He loves water and will chug it.


----------



## ncas72 (Sep 7, 2006)

At our house, DS only drinks milk and water with ice in a sippy cup. DH drinks his water with ice so DS has started requesting ice too.

We don't give him juice because he drinks lots of juice when at the grandparents houses. They feel he is being deprived.









We used to give DS juice at our house but that became a slippery slope for us that lead to DS drinking LOTS of juice and refusing to drink water. So now, we let juice be the special drink he gets to have at the grandparents houses.


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

My kids drink milk in the mornings with breakfast and water the rest of the day. They used to drink diluted juice with dinner, but I stopped that because juice is high in fructose - even 100% juices. I also used to send dd1 with a juice box to school (she was only going 2-3x/week), but now she goes daily so I stopped that too. Water is the healthiest and it is important that kids learn that water is to be their primary drink.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

My dd drinks mostly water. Occasionally she drinks watered down juice, and sometimes milk. I started her exclusively on water after breastmilk, and consequently she loves it. We don't really keep juice in the house much, so it's not a option.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

We don't have juice in the house. We drink water, coffee (not ds), and ds has an occassional glass of milk. He is free to have juice and other beverages if it is offered elsewhere. Every now and then I buy a 6-pack of Hansen's soda to keep in the house. Ds is 4 and doesn't really seem to love soda anyway.

I think it is really, really important that kids learn to understand the difference between a refreshing beverage that is a treat, and what is actually needed when a body is thirsty. I live in the desert and I am amazed when people are drinking a coke to quench their thirst. Uhhh, that won't work so well.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auraji* 
That's a great idea, but for it to work it needs consistency. I can do that during the day, but if my DH comes from work and he cries and ask for milk, he will give it to him, because he doesnt think like me, neither does his mom. It's really hard, because Im probably the person that spends more time with him, but at the same time I feel like I have no voice when it comes about how to take care of him.

What if you give him water all day long, and then he has milk and juice with Daddy in the evenings? Then he gets more juice on weekends (or whatever days Daddy's at work or he's visiting with Mommy.) Kind of like the "X amount of juice then it's gone" but in reverse.


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

Milk, Water and iced herbal tea are my ds's (4.5) choices.
I push the water during the day though. If left to him, he would drink nothing all day and then be dying of thirst at bedtime, drink 2 full glasses of water and get up to pee through the night.


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2005)

ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

I don't see the point. My girls get fresh organic fruit every single day and since most juice is filled with sugar and crap they don't need it. I don't even give them the 100 percent juices or organic juice because it is a waste of my money because they get fresh fruit every day and LOVE it. I know some children also have digestive problems with juice (mine don't) and I have heard it can cause diaper rash in some children.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Juice is no better than pop really:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNew..._name=&no_ads=


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

My kids all 3 drink water, but they don't get any other choices. My kids are small, they are 6 and 35lbs, 4 1/2 and 39lbs, and 15 months and around 15-17lbs (hasn't been weighed in a month or so, but was 14lbs 14oz last time they weighed him.). I don't think the empty calories of juice is a good way to get more calories into them though.

ETA: they did get breastmilk as well, Travis still does, Janelle weaned at 4 and Kincaid just before 2. I just don't consider nursing the same as drinking, no clue why!


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

I'm not entirely against juice, but I think it should be the second, third or fourth thing offered as it is high in fructose, and depending on the product, some have other things added. My ds just really doesn't like it. What he loves is iced tea made from licorice/peppermint and sweetened with xyletol and honey and served with lots of ice. Another good choice is homemade lemon/limeade, again sweetened with honey or xyletol. INMO, these are better because you control the sweetener.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

My DS has never had juice. He's strictly a Breastmilk and Water guy.
oh... and watered down tea occassionally. He's had fresh pressed cider 1x.

Juice is usually just empty calories, lots of sugar and little to no nutritional value.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Yes, my children all drink water. It's pretty much their only beverage option unless we're out of the house.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

There is no nutritional benefit to juice. I mean, if you have a juicer and run the fruit through it and drink it right away, you get a bit more out of it. But the regular stuff in the store is just empty calories. If you are having issues with your children being underweight (which is different than being "skinny") then there are other high calorie options. Nuts, avocados, oils - my neighbor worked out a high calorie nutritional plan with her son's pediatrician because he would eat so very little.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

My three drink water and that's about it. We do not offer milk to drink and very seldom do we have juice. We do like my dad's homemade cider, but we only get that about once a year.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

I don't know how old your kids are, but with regard to my son when he was underweight one of our nutritionist's first questions was if he drank a lot of juice ... she said with young kids at least that a lot of juice often contributes to low weight problems, because kids fill up on it and it winds up supplanting higher calorie foods, drinks, and snacks. She advised milk and calorie-rich smoothies if kids really want to drink their snacks, severely limiting juice, and if a child is just thirsty in between when they regularly eat _encouraging_ water because it doesn't sit in the stomach long enough to still be taking up space at mealtime.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

My kids love water, but they never had juice until age 2 at preschool aside from a few sips of dada's oj and sometimes a smoothie. Otherwise it was breastmilk til 6 months, then some water or rice/hemp milk in a cup.


----------



## mommyndoula (Sep 21, 2008)

DD1 has a glass of cows milk with meals, and water the rest of the day, she never gets juice or anything else. DD2 has breastmilk and water only.

In the morning I prepare 4 8oz sippy cups of ice and water, leave them around the house and by 2pm I've refilled them at least once. They drink sooooo much water! I think my girls are fish.


----------



## luciiesmommy (Oct 11, 2008)

DD loves water, lemonade and chocoltemilk as she hates milk by itself.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

my kids drink water only. A cup of milk maybe once a week (excema issues) I don't buy juice or any other drinks for them. They went from drinking a gallon of koolaid a day 5 or so years ago (I was totally nutrition ignorant) to only water. At first they didn't like it but now they love it


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

we only drink water we didnt give the option of juice in our house.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My children pretty much drink only water (well, DS still nurses once a day). Occasionally they will have orange juice (that we juice ourselves) and DD gets milk to drink at school (but we don't drink it at home). When DD was born we were on WIC and got tons of juice. We did allow her to have juice because we thought it was healthy. . .ITS NOT!! Really, read the label. . .most store bought juice doesn't have any vitamins and is all sugar (even if it isn't added, it's still all sugar). If you want to give your DS juice, how about juicing it yourself? Or how about smoothies using whole fruits and yogurt in the blender (my kids love these)? About the milk, I've heard that when you give milk to children it tends to fill them up and makes them less likely to eat regular foods. I'm not sure about this, so don't flame me for it. . .we don't drink the stuff in our home (DH spent way too much time on gotpus.com)


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

DD generally prefers water and drinks water 90% of the time. We actually encourage her to drink milk or juice so she gets some extra calories. She's just not interested.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes. He drinks water. We somewhat limit the amount and type of juice he has access to during the day and there are many times, because the habit is well formed, that when asked to choose between milk, water or juice, he will pick water. He also has a water bottle with him all day at school (a sigg bottle he can refill from the fountain) and a cup of water on his nightstand all night. I'd say he consumes more water than any other drink. He picks water often enough, that we rarely have to say no when he asks for juice.

If a child is thirsty, they will learn to drink water. Just don't have much of the other stuff around for awhile. Juice, even 100% fruit variety is not all that great for you since it strips the fiber away from the sugar and milk is too easy to overuse to the exclusion of more calorie dense foods.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

My kids both love water. They usually get some milk with breakfast and then for the other meals they get water, unless they specifically request milk. Juice is something they have maybe 1-2x a wk (watered down) at most. In btwn meals, my kids drink water. Sometimes they will have a sip of my tea.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

My son loves water. Juice is rarely even in our house and it was never in our house when my son was under 2 years old. He drank breastmilk or water for the first couple years (other than the horrid crap daycare would sometimes give him, thank goodness we stopped daycare). He developed a strong love of water in those early years so it has been easier since then for him to not crave juice.

I'm not sure how old your child is but I recommend starting to gradually water down the juice more and more over the next couple weeks. Then "run out" of juice for a few months. If and when you allow it back in the house, keep serving it watered down and no more than 4-8 oz. a day (we do much less and only even buy juice every 3 months or so).


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

My understanding is that if your kids are underweight it would do them good to *not* drink juice. Juice is just a filler....giving them nothing but calories that trick their bodies into feeling good. We focus on nutrient dense foods and juice does not fit in that category at all. Juice is a treat around here...at a special brunch of if ppl are sick and don't feel like eating we might get some OJ.


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

nak - ds drinks h2o and likes it. no more than 1/2c juice for him as per ped guidelines.


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

My kids drink water during the day and get milk at meals. Sometimes, they ask for water with meals, too. They get juice or really, anything else they ask for if we're out and it's a special meal.

It took about 6 months for them to quit asking for juice and milk for every single thing they drank. I decided to quit having juice in the house, not because I think it's inherently bad, but because that's ALL they wanted.

Now, they're quite content to drink water all day.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane* 
ok, I feel embarassed, but I noticed some people don't give juice at all. Can I ask why? Medical reasons (diabetes, etc)? Weight reasons?

Please don't flame me. I'm clueless.







I mean, I understand why I don't give sodas, they just aren't healthy, period. At least, I think not. But my kids are underweight, so sometimes I feel like I need to give them more calories, ya know? But I also want them to be as healthy as possible.

Juice is just empty calories. Juice fills them up quick and has very very little nutritional value. DD just gets water - juice just ends up being too sugery for her, so she gets fresh fruit instead.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

My son _claims_ to not like water, but if it's offered in an appealing way, like from a drinking fountain, or a twirly straw, or a little tin dipper at the edge of a natural spring, then he can't get enough of it. I guess presentation is very important to him.


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

One thing I found with my son who used to HATE drinking water is to take a big jug of water and cut up one or two oranges and put them in it. It gives it just a little bit of flavor but its still water and good for them.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD drinks water about 95% of the time. Very occasionally a small glass of milk.

She actually doesn't really like juice, she's had it so rarely. She HAD to drink some once for a medical test and it was a problem!


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

My kids all drink water. It is free after all.







We do not buy any juices or drink mixes. Sometimes I make tea. They are learning to like that.

They do not mind drinking water. Thank goodness.


----------

